# Extension wifi sur free avec des plugs Orange...



## pabecherel (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour.
Je cherche à étendre le réseau wifi de ma freebox, l'appart est grand et le signal ne passe pas partout. J'ai choisi un système CPL, les autres expandeurs me paraissant moins fiables et plus complexes.
Peu sur le marché. J'ai donc choisi la CPL couplée à l'expandeur de wifi d'Orange... je sais mais rien de dispo chez free, et le vendeur de la boutique orange m'a dit que toutes les box reposant sur le même principe, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème. Bien au début, couplage OK avec ma freebox en y branchant avec un cable éthernet la première CPL, puis OK avec la 2ème CPL contenant l'antenne wifi, bonne reconnaissance, tous les voyants au vert, dont l'icône wifi. Mon mac reconnait d'ailleurs l'expandeur dans la liste des réseaux. C'est ensuite le problème: il me réclame une clé wpa2 pour établir la connexion. Bien sûr ne marche pas avec le WPA de ma freebox, le nouveau wifi doit si j'ai compris générer une autre clé indépendante.
 J'ai eu Orange, gentils mais pas vraiment de réponse. Sur l'aide free téléphonique, il m'a demandé d'essayer le code WLAN MAC marqué sur la cpl: ne fonctionne pas. Quelqu'un sur le forum a-t-il une idée pour générer ou trouver une clé WPA pour finaliser la connexion? J'oubliais: j'ai aussi appuyé sur les boutons de la 2ème CPL sur lesquels un cadenas est dessiné pour tenter de débloquer: rien ne s'est passé.
J'ai l'impression qu'il suffit de pas grand chose pour générer un mot de passe décoinçant la connexion finale à l'expandeur mais je me trompe peut être.
Merci à ceux ayant des idées.
Pierre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai déjà mis cette réponse dans l'autre sujet où tu as posé la même question.

D'après les infos que j'ai trouvées, le Wifi-extender vendu par Orange est du matériel Devolo rebadgé.

Quand il est branché à une Livebox, il se configure automatiquement : son SSID (nom du réseau) est le même que celui de la Livebox, et la clé de sécurité est la même.

En revanche s'il n'est pas connecté à une Livebox, il faut le configurer manuellement, comme si tu l'avais acheté chez Devolo.

Pour ça, 2 solutions :

- utiliser le petit logiciel (Windows seulement) qui permet d'accéder à l'interface de configuration.

- rentrer dans l'interface de configuration depuis un navigateur Internet.
Pour ça, il faut connaitre l'adresse IP de l'extender : elle doit être visible dans l'interface du routeur du réseau, dans une rubrique "appareils connectés".
Son adresse MAC permet de l'identifier à coup sûr.
(sinon, le débrancher/rebrancher pour le repérer)

Saisir l'adresse IP dans la barre du navigateur, ce qui amène à l'interface de configuration, dans laquelle il est possible de configurer le point d'accès : rentrer un nom de réseau, et une clé WPA2.

Je ne sais pas si c'est ce modèle, mais ça peut guider : http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/dlan-wireless-extender/pdf/manual-dlan-wireless-extender-fr.pdf

Ce sujet en parle : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-13079875-wifi-extender-et-freebox
Ce qui prouve que ça peut fonctionner.


----------



## pabecherel (12 Novembre 2012)

Merci à toi et de ta réponse rapide. J'ai réussi à emprunter un PC pour télécharger le petit logiciel de configuration, et manip facile ensuite. Je n'ai finalement pas utilisé d'adresse IP dans le configurateur. Et ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 très bonne nouvelle ! Merci pour le retour. 

EDIT : il faudrait cependant pouvoir accéder à l'interface de configuration depuis un Mac.

Voici ce que je ferais :

- télécharger IP Scanner, version gratuite, sur l'App Store.
- le lancer, identifier l'extender, noter son adresse IP
- saisir cette adresse IP dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur
- on accède en principe à l'interface de configuration
- attribuer à l'extender une IP fixe : 192.168.0.2 (si IP Scanner a montré que cette adresse n'est pas utilisée)
- valider, quitter l'interface, puis s'y reconnecter pour test en saisissant 192.168.0.2 dans la barre d'adresse.

L'extender est un appareil fixe dans le réseau, il n'a pas de raison d'être "en DHCP", c'est à dire avoir une adresse IP variable.
Le mettre "en IP fixe" permet de connaitre son adresse IP et de pouvoir accéder à son interface de configuration.


----------

